# will german (blue) rams and kribensis get along?



## esarkipato

I'm pretty sure in a 55 gallon tank that would be okay. Just make sure you aquascape so that there are AT LEAST two seperate territories far away from each other.


----------



## brad

I`m going to say no. It will depend on individual behaviour and, like esarkipato said, on the tank layout but IME, breeding kribs (which is all the time) can get very moody. Ram`s don`t take well to stress and I think the Kribs harrasssing them would be too much for them to take.


----------



## ianiwane

I'm also saying no. Kribs are really aggresive when they breed. I've seen a pair of kribs use the whole tank of a 65 gallon as their "territory." Unless you want to see some dead rams don't put them in with kribs.


----------



## esarkipato

I stand corrected. that's what I get for giving advice about fish (kribs) that I've never kept. *shame on me!*


----------



## triple red

i would have to say no also....even though having both in one tank does sound appealing.....but the kribs would kick the rams a$$......


----------



## fusQer

heres a picture of my tank. theres a cave in the back right with lots of hiding space, and the driftwood is taken by the loaches already. do you guys still think they wont get along? i dont know breeding requirements of kribs but my water is pretty hard, ph 7.0. what if the rams and kribs are all juveniles/babies upon introduction to my tank? alas, if i cant do it, which should i get? rams or kribs? they are both so gorgeous, so which one would you guys get based on your experiences with them?


----------



## triple red

you have a nice tank,but....
if you want them to breed then pick one or the other
not both or your askin for trouble
i have a female ram in my 30....she thinks the entire bottom is her territory...ive seen her flare up and challenge my angel which is twice her size...she not even breeding......


----------



## Saints1804

Well I hate to disagree with those of you who say no but your all wrong. Its breaks down like this Kribensis are cave spawners Rams are rock spawners. Due to the nature of their breeding habits its easy to keep them in a 4 foot tank. Place caves and other such areas on one end and offer more smooth rocks on the other. What is going to happen is your more dominant pair most likely your Kribs will stake out an area and the Rams will realize where it is and stay away. Even with Spawning Kribs and other fish dont go out of their territory to chase fish if proper sight lines are established and territories as well. I had 2 pairs of Kribensis in a heavily planted 46 bowfront with no problems. Thats a 3 ft tank. As long as you have plenty of schooling (dither) fish you have absolutely nothing to worry about. Cichlids are and have been my passion for about 13 years and I cant think of one in the hobby that I have not yet bred. As long as you allow plenty of spawning sites for each species and some visual dividers of territories you have nothing to worry about. The key is dither fish. Let your cichlids chase tetras and barbs and not each other. Cichlids display the best parenting behavior of any fish in our hobby, with that being said provide things for them to protect their fry from like tetras, barbs and danios. This way they dont harass their mate or other cichlids.

One more thing. Any pair of cichlids will use a territory as large as the social pressure of your system allows them to have. Cichlids will stake as much territory as is given to them freely. If you have a pair of kribs and a pair of rams you might have issues in a 125 gallon tank, but throw some Corys in the mix, as well as other bottom dwelling and mid dwelling fish and their need for territory will shrink dramatically.


----------



## triple red

very well written....:thumbsup: 
but...i dont think i am 100 percent wrong.....
a bud of mine who been in the hobby far longer than i had was keeping rams in a 40 breeder w driftwood, caves ,and fake plants (shame on him) and he added a pair of kribs that he just had to haveand everything was fine until they had fry......then they went for nice family jaunts around the tank and carage ensued.....
who knows....different tank , different situation...
saints does make a good argument for.....


----------



## Oqsy

i keep kribs with keyholes, african butterfly cichlids (butterfly rams / a. thomasi), and discus. I've kept rams, but have none currently. My kribs breed regularly, but only claim about 1/4 of the tank as their "territory", and the other cichlids roam free. The kribs rarely swim more than 2-3" above the substrate, leaving the upper levels of the water available as well. Granted, I've never had the other cichlids in the tank spawn, or even attempt to as far as I can tell, but they all get along just fine. The kribs are more interested in the yoyo loaches and glow light tetras than the other cichlids. All that being said, rams are particularly delicate and shy cichlids, and might be much more easily intimidated by the kribs than those I'm keeping with them. I'm torn on what you should do, but if it comes down to choosing a pair of cichlids to breed in a 48" tank, I'd go with the kribs. Much hardier, just as beautiful in my opinion (but who really knows??), and far less timid than the rams. In your setup as is, kribs will breed and raise a family of fry pretty regularly, where you would probably have some serious issues getting a pair of rams to breed (this is even assuming that there is no competition from other cichlids), and ram eggs are much more delicate, and seem to fungus much more easily than krib eggs. Plus your SAE's and loaches would probably spook the crap out of the rams, as those are all fast and active fish that are often on the bottom of the tank. Best of luck with whatever you choose!

Oqsy


----------



## Saints1804

Im with Ogsy. I like Rams but if you want a very similiar fish that is very nice looking and gets a little bigger go with Anomolachromis Thomasi. Awesome fish. I think you'll be fine with the Rams but if you like that type of fish behavior wise look up the Thomasi. They arent as delicate in terms of water parameters and are very nice. But every rule has an exception personally like I said previously you'll be fine. But everyone has a different opinion based on experience so I apologize for saying people were "wrong" cuz I dont think there is a right!


----------



## Clayton

Okay, I've been breeding and keeping a really agressive pair of kribs. They're in a 55g with a pair of breeding rams and I have no problem. 55g is fine and yes you can keep them together contrary to what some people are saying. If you need proof, I can take pictures. The only time I see some chasing is when one of the pair enters the other pairs' territory and by the looks of you tank it should be fine for them.


----------



## fusQer

thank you guys very much for the responses, i guess i shoudlve added that breeding isnt a priority, i just want them to get along with each other. i love the way both fish look!


----------



## esarkipato

fusQer said:


> thank you guys very much for the responses, i guess i shoudlve added that breeding isnt a priority, i just want them to get along with each other. i love the way both fish look!


Haha I would guess that breeding is going to be unavoidable! (which can't be a bad thing. . . . .)

Very interesting discussion, thanks for the insights Saints and Oqsy! :redface:


----------



## Saints1804

The only way to avoid breeding with cichlids is keep them gender specific like males or females only!


----------

